# Mistyped as ISTP? Perhaps ESTP?



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

I've been typed as ISTP for a while now, and there are some aspects of my personality which make me question if I was really "cut out" to be an ISTP. I could perhaps be ESTP. It's really confusing, so if some of you kind folks could help me figure it out I'd sure be grateful. 

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
The Fe inferior aspect of the ISTP personality is something which I may have once identified with but I don't know if I really do now. I've been told by friends that I come across as quiet but warm. I've been told I have charisma and know how to move a crowd. People have come up to me for life advice on only my second or third time meeting them. This kind of makes me wonder if I really do have Fe inferior. One thing is, I used to be very nonexpressive and cold (as a friend told me.) I had to make a conscious effort to improve my people skills.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
I yearn for pretty much mastering any physical or mental challenge which comes my way in life. I'm kind of a perfectionist for any hobby which genuinely interests me. On a more personal level, I yearn for "belonging" with a group of people who understand me for who I am.
*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
Hmm, hard to say. Maybe when I was canoeing this 50 mile trip with some friends and I reached the finish? The rush was amazing. 
*4) What makes you feel inferior?*
When I'm wrong about something or mess up in front of people.
*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
Hm...A healthy dose of both values and thinking. I'd say I lean towards making the decision that yields the most positive outcome for both myself and, when they are involved, others. 
*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
When working on a project, the most important aspect is that everybody knows what they are doing and that they are able to do it maybe in a somewhat organized way so that they don't get "off-track." I think each person should have liberty to input his own creativity in his or her area of the project, but only if they stay in accordance with the general idea of the project.
*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?* 
Camping on an island with some friends. Each was able to keep to himself or herself and I was just able to take in the beauty and sounds of the area. 
*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
I tend to approach things more hands-on but it doesn't mean I have to be physically holding something. It's just that engaging in the activity of something, whatever it be, is a much more surefire way of learning it than memorizing it or extrapolating on it.
*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
Inside, I'm a filing cabinet. Outside, I'm a bum. XD
*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
I tend to judge based off of the idea making sense. If it doesn't have consistency within itself, it doesn't matter if its worked before, it will eventually break and be useless.
*
11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
The former
*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
I speak faster than I think. I prefer one on one communication for the most part.
*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
I like to have a general idea of where I'm headed and then action can do its thing.
*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
Record the show and hang out with my buds.
*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
I tend to get roaring mad. 
*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
People will often say to your face one thing and then do something completely different. I don't like facades.
*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
I don't know. My hobbies? 
*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*
Other people, in all actuality. I don't tend to think about other people.
*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*
My friends generally perceive me as warm and somewhat quiet. I've been told that I'm a "walking encyclopedia" by some but I believe this to not be the case. I only store my brain with stuff I'm interested in. I just happen to be interested in a pretty wide amount of stuff. My friends would probably never say that I'm reliant on other people.
*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*
Biking, whittling, skateboarding, basketball, going for a walk, sitting back outside and being lazy. Probably will only do one of those. Too lazy to do the other ones.


----------



## Frigiderm (Jan 12, 2015)

Your answers actually seem pretty Fi to me. Have you considered ESFP or ISFP as a type? Many people with strong Fi can actually be cold and inexpressive once in a while, like you said. What you said about not liking facades seems Fi too, as well as people coming to you for life advice.


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

Frigiderm said:


> Your answers actually seem pretty Fi to me. Have you considered ESFP or ISFP as a type? Many people with strong Fi can actually be cold and inexpressive once in a while, like you said. What you said about not liking facades seems Fi too, as well as people coming to you for life advice.


Brain hurts now. Never considered myself to be an Fi type. I could be though, arghhhh. I know I relate to the whole "searching to understand/find oneself" aspect that Fi-types relate to. But isn't that something everyone deals with?
I know I'm not ESFP. I don't relate to that description at all. ISFP is a possibility, but I don't know.


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

Frigiderm said:


> Your answers actually seem pretty Fi to me. Have you considered ESFP or ISFP as a type? Many people with strong Fi can actually be cold and inexpressive once in a while, like you said. What you said about not liking facades seems Fi too, as well as people coming to you for life advice.


Couldn't the "advice" aspect be extraverted feeling?


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey @heartofpompeii , could you help me out here? You're probably the one to talk to regarding Fi versus Ti. xD


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

@boogiestomp 

well, you def seem like an Se-user to me, that much is clear. 
As for Fi or Ti, I'm actually leaning Fi on you right now. I think Fi and Ti can look alike, but Ti and Te don't--and one of the things you wrote about not liking when you're wrong about things and messing up in front of people--strikes me as more Te than Fe. Because even though Fe cares what other people think, Te _thrives_ off of being right. I personally don't care if I mess up in front of others--unless it's something I care very much about and it therefore might reflect my knowledge/skillset in that topic. 

Another thing that I find is that I often know how I feel about things--but verbalizing those feelings is next to impossible. I've been paying more attention to it lately--but essentially all of my emotions are rooted in Fi-Se-Ni. None of which are verbal. My opinions come out fine thanks to Te--but when I'm being asked to address how I _feel_ about something--which I currently am--I can only get so far in emoting to others. There are so many things that I want to express, but I can't--except through things like music, or writing. But I literally can't look at another person and emote. Mostly; I mean if you're heartbroken you're heartbroken--likewise if you're overjoyed--but it's in the between that I think most people have struggle expressing. Since Fi is introverted, it runs very, very deep. Users reflect on everything and sort out how they feel about it. But they can't always tell you why. 

Since Fe is extroverted, it's not exactly "easier" to talk about feelings, but it comes more naturally. Fe tends to feel a release after talking about a complicated situation and their feelings toward it; I tend to feel _way_ worse, as though I didn't do the situation justice or as though I never got to say exactly what I wanted to. 

But since Fi is internal and subjective, everyone is going to reflect it differently. 

Te, on the other hand--upfront, blunt, direct, to the point. "Prove it," mentality, even as an inferior function. Willing to take the lead if absolutely necessary. Aware of efficiency. Thinks aloud. As an tert/inferior function, the user is likely to be messy on the outside but organize other aspects of their life. 

Does that help? It's a lot of writing haha if you have any more specific questions that might be a bit better


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

boogiestomp said:


> Brain hurts now. Never considered myself to be an Fi type. I could be though, arghhhh. I know I relate to the whole "searching to understand/find oneself" aspect that Fi-types relate to. But isn't that something everyone deals with?


No. I've never met a _confirmed_ ISTP that has ever 'searched' to find themselves. It is a bizarre and foreign concept to them.

To a Ti-dom, self-searching is basically, "I'm me, what the heck am I supposed to be finding?"


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

heartofpompeii said:


> @boogiestomp
> 
> well, you def seem like an Se-user to me, that much is clear.
> As for Fi or Ti, I'm actually leaning Fi on you right now. I think Fi and Ti can look alike, but Ti and Te don't--and one of the things you wrote about not liking when you're wrong about things and messing up in front of people--strikes me as more Te than Fe. Because even though Fe cares what other people think, Te _thrives_ off of being right. I personally don't care if I mess up in front of others--unless it's something I care very much about and it therefore might reflect my knowledge/skillset in that topic.
> ...


Yeah, this is very helpful! Thanks! I'm actually looking at ISFP as a very real possibility now. 
I know for certain I have the Se-Ni axis. The main question is Fi-Te or Ti-Fe....
It's confusing. 
Example: One time, I was with two friends and I made a lighthearted joke about another friend of ours. It was funny at first, but whenever I got home, I felt really bad about it and wound up apologizing about it later on to these dudes. Of course, when I actually apologized, I felt like an idiot because it wasn't that big a deal. 
Is this Fi or just repressed Fe? 
I tend to bottle up emotions over a long period of time and then they suddenly explode onto me in the worst moments imaginable.

One thing that makes me unsure if I'm an Fi type is that the idea of me sorting through my own emotions is almost foreign. I very rarely actively engage in my emotions and whenever emotions pop up it's usually like I'm a passive onlooker who doesn't know how to deal with them.


----------



## Waif (Jan 3, 2015)

I would say ISTP. INTP is also possible. Look them both up and see which one you're more like. Tl;dr: are you more of a nerd? Would you enjoy learning something at the feet of Plato? If yes, INTP.

These things tell me that you're definitely Ti dom:

*Moodswings: emotions are scary.
*People seek you out for advice
*You aren't curious about other people
* "One thing that makes me unsure if I'm an Fi type is that the idea of me sorting through my own emotions is almost foreign. I very rarely actively engage in my emotions and whenever emotions pop up it's usually like I'm a passive onlooker who doesn't know how to deal with them." If you were an EXTP, you'd have better control over your emotions. You're also quiet, so you're not an E. 
Ti-doms have a childlike way of dealing with their emotions, when their emotions overpower them. 
*Your brain can be described as "organized"


----------



## Waif (Jan 3, 2015)

"One time, I was with two friends and I made a lighthearted joke about another friend of ours. It was funny at first, but whenever I got home, I felt really bad about it and wound up apologizing about it later on to these dudes. Of course, when I actually apologized, I felt like an idiot because it wasn't that big a deal. 
Is this Fi or just repressed Fe?" This happens to everyone. I wouldn't overanalyze it. 

"I tend to bottle up emotions over a long period of time and then they suddenly explode onto me in the worst moments imaginable." 
-Ti. You have poor control over your Fi, so you avoid it until you can't any more.


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

Waif said:


> I would say ISTP. INTP is also possible. Look them both up and see which one you're more like. Tl;dr: are you more of a nerd? Would you enjoy learning something at the feet of Plato? If yes, INTP.
> 
> These things tell me that you're definitely Ti dom:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the responses, @Frigiderm, @Fried Eggz, @heartofpompeii, and @Waif.

Yeah, after some more thinking, I definitely think I'm still ISTP. I mean, it's possible that I could be ISFP, but I think Ti-Fe is more likely than Fi-Te for me. I definitely have an "inner ISFP" somewhere though. :wink:

As far as INTP vs ISTP, I'd say I'm still ISTP. When I was in a Ti-Ni loop, I mistyped as INTP a lot.
Now, I'm friends with an INTP and the difference between us is very much clear.
He does math in his spare time, I bike and play basketball in my spare time.


----------



## Waif (Jan 3, 2015)

ISTP's seem intuitive. I've noticed that. It's the route memory + high Ni. For example, you have a bigger vocabulary. But if you don't have to think twice about going outside and doing something, S. Glad I could help! ^_^


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

boogiestomp said:


> Example: One time, I was with two friends and I made a lighthearted joke about another friend of ours. It was funny at first, but whenever I got home, I felt really bad about it and wound up apologizing about it later on to these dudes. Of course, when I actually apologized, I felt like an idiot because it wasn't that big a deal.
> Is this Fi or just repressed Fe?
> I tend to bottle up emotions over a long period of time and then they suddenly explode onto me in the worst moments imaginable.


For the record, both inferior Fe and dominant Fi can do this--because Fi doesn't have the means to express it, and Fe doesn't have the emotional proficiency to explain what it is they want to. 

Honestly I do that a lot; say something, and then reflect on it, and then apologize like forever after it happened. But because Fi and Ti are internal judging functions, they kinda will do that. 
@Waif, I would argue that as an Fi dom, I find emotions absolutely _horrifying_. I argue more than I emote; I neglect them, and I end up totally lashing out at people. At the same time, people ask me for advice all the time--not because of Fi, but because of Se. I always tell people to actually _do_ something about the problem rather than just think about it or reflect on that. I _hate_ dealing with my feelings. But that doesn't mean that the decisions I make aren't based off of my own personal perspectives of right and wrong. 

Though I agree that an ExTP would have better control over their emotions.

I know you've settled on ISTP, but for future reference--questions to ask yourself: 

How do I make decisions? Am I _actually_ being subjective or objective? {I'm a wildlife biologist. I went into it because I care about conservation, not because I like science. I would not have pursued a science if I did not feel passionately about it.} 

How do you argue? Are your arguments structured, concise, and cohesive? Or can you get a little heated? And when you do get heated, do you tend to blame others? Or do you struggle with getting your point across? 


As far as inferior Fe goes--are you willing to compromise beliefs in order to have stability/peace in a given situation? AKA if you don't think you're wrong, will you apologize just to get things back to normal? 

Just some thoughts for ya should you ever reconsider.


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

heartofpompeii said:


> For the record, both inferior Fe and dominant Fi can do this--because Fi doesn't have the means to express it, and Fe doesn't have the emotional proficiency to explain what it is they want to.
> 
> Honestly I do that a lot; say something, and then reflect on it, and then apologize like forever after it happened. But because Fi and Ti are internal judging functions, they kinda will do that.
> 
> ...


In the past, I used to be really apologetic about everything. In that case, it was more of a confidence issue than anything.
As far as arguing goes, my arguments are structured based on a more "internal" logic than anything else. When I'm really, really mad, it's hard for me to communicate with the person I'm mad at. My arguments become distanced from reality, and I get really heated.
It kind of translates to the person as "You flinched when I said 'chocolate', so you're a maniac with unresolved issues" It makes absolutely no sense except only to me. 
I'm willing to just consider myself ISxP at best. Definite Se-Ni, and I know for sure I'm dominant internal judger. Haha.
Definitely gives me stuff to "chew on" if you will!


----------



## Waif (Jan 3, 2015)

Plot-twist: ISTP and ISFP are almost total opposites. To put things in perspective, it's like comparing my kind to the ESFPs. Or comparing ISFJs (the most common type) to INFJs (the rarest type). 

Here's the best way to determine your type: read-up on Fi and Ti. Only focus on those. Which one is you, which one is not? 

It seems to me that the best test of this is how you tell if someone is lying. I'm Fi: if someone tells me "I went to pick up my son from school, and then I went to pick up my daughter from ballet at the time of the murder," the evidence that I will examine will be, "She has those Bambi eyes; likely lying, possibly nervous" or, "Why did she enroll her daughter in ballet? Is she possibly the type of mom who wants her daughter to be the center of attention? Is she competitive? Who could she competing with? She strikes me as a G.O.B. Those tend to act like everyone reasons the same way they do, and that everyone has the same weird way of networking that they do. They buy branded crappy-looking Coach purses, to pretend to be rich: if they were really rich, they'd be smart, and if they were smart, they wouldn't wear something that screams, "Looook! I have money!" They would nonchalantly drop two or three hundred on a leather rucksack or something. Oh, she was raised around here, moved somewhere else for a while, then moved back. She's can't survive without being around her graduating class, and she's trying to prove something with the brands. Oh, she's a nightmare. She's probably a tacky pageant mom or a soccer mom or both. I'll bet her daughter's a brat. Yeah, her daughter keeps trying to whisper in her ear and interrupt. This stupid kid has to go to the bathroom again? Brat. Lol, her son gets yelled at all the time, I'll bet. He has a crappy haircut and keeps looking at his shoes. His mom wants to live vicariously through the little girl, and doesn't care about him. She "Thpoilz her baybee gurl!" Yeah, this is the trash family. I wouldn't be surprised if she did something cray." 

Tl;dr, ikr, but Fi paints a picture of the individuals based on proven character and plausible motives. We constantly watch people, learn their moves, gather information on them, watch how they react in different settings with different people, etc. While the rest of the world may look at someone and go, "She's so cool! Much wow." I'll "hear a voice in their head" saying something like, "Dear. Diary. Today wuz the first day of school. I will stop at nothing to be tha queen of flies, like Gossip Girlzz." Which is why Fi tends to be socially detached from people: we know too much... 

So, in the case of the murder mystery scenario, Ti would go, "Wait: you picked up your son from school, but your daughter was at dance? Did she skip school to go to dance? Yeah, right. Plus, why wouldn't they just use the bus? Doesn't the lady have a job? This sounds like lying." 

In this case, people aren't the focus of deduction: the facts are. High Ti is less likely to get duped into buying a crummy product that couldn't possibly work. High Ti will recognize a scam, because they look at what the "business proposition" does, as a machine: by nature of just considering this idea, they automatically are forced to reject it. Whereas Fi sees people for who they are, Ti sees things for what they are.


----------



## Waif (Jan 3, 2015)

It's like today, I saw a guy yelling at his kids in a parking lot, and thought, "He's a good dad. That's rare nowadays."

I could tell he was a good dad, because put some thought about the best way to put the kids in the car: he's considerate of his kids. The little ones first, and the bigger ones go second, because the little ones have tired legs. He hurries them along into the car by raising his voice a little, because he needs them in there quickly, so they don't get hurt: he's very protective of and caring for his kids. 

He's especially gruff with that little boy. The boy asks, "Can I go see the truck?" It's in the parking spot right next to them. The dad says, "DON'T MOVE!" Okay, the kid has respect for his dad, because he asked if he could see the truck. The kid isn't abused, because an abused kid wouldn't ask out of fear. Plus, he's very happy-go-lucky, just by his face. The kid takes a few steps to test the boundaries, and his dad goes, "BILLY I TOLD YOU TO STAY HERE!" As the father is buckling a kid in, he's keeping an eye on his son. 

All this while his wife is finishing-up in the store, so that she can get a break. 

A very attentive and good father. I hardly ever see one in public. 

Fi doms are able to evaluate someone's character on very little evidence. This whole thing took one minute after I parked, and I know this person has exceptional character. 

No offense to Fe doms, but they would probably see this scenario and be like, "Abuse! Bad! I don't like that tone!":tongue:


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

@Waif, yeah, that makes sense.
So in a nutshell, both an ISTP and an ISFP use the Se-Ni axis to express themselves and make their own impressions upon the world. An ISTP would use Introverted Thinking in order to make sense of it with subjective, in-the moment logic and an ISFP would use Introverted Feeling to make sense of it based upon their subjective, inner impressions and values. Hence why a ISTP would be stereotyped as an "engineer/mechanic" type and an ISFP would be stereotyped as more of an "artistic" type.
I can see the basic rudimentary similarities, but Ti and Fi are pretty far away from each other. I know I rarely engage in "aligning" myself with my inner impressions/values. I more or less align myself with situational logic. So, ISTP I guess. Haha


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

boogiestomp said:


> @Waif, yeah, that makes sense.
> So in a nutshell, both an ISTP and an ISFP use the Se-Ni axis to express themselves and make their own impressions upon the world. An ISTP would use Introverted Thinking in order to make sense of it with subjective, in-the moment logic and an ISFP would use Introverted Feeling to make sense of it based upon their subjective, inner impressions and values. Hence why a ISTP would be stereotyped as an "engineer/mechanic" type and an ISFP would be stereotyped as more of an "artistic" type.
> I can see the basic rudimentary similarities, but Ti and Fi are pretty far away from each other. I know I rarely engage in "aligning" myself with my inner impressions/values. I more or less align myself with situational logic. So, ISTP I guess. Haha


'Situational logic'? A Ti-dominant's logic is far from situational. Logic is the very centre of their reality. They look for patterns in everything, they analyse everything, they have an all-encompassing model of reality, as well as sub-models. Situational logic is more apt for auxiliary T, because auxiliary functions are far more situational than dominant ones.


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> 'Situational logic'? A Ti-dominant's logic is far from situational. Logic is the very centre of their reality. They look for patterns in everything, they analyse everything, they have an all-encompassing model of reality, as well as sub-models. Situational logic is more apt for auxiliary T, because auxiliary functions are far more situational than dominant ones.


From Lenore's Thomson's book:
*As a right-brain function, Ti is not conceptual and linear. It's body based and wholistic. It operates by way of visual, tactile, or spatial cues, inclining us to reason experientially rather than analytically. There are countless situations in which subjective Judgment is preferable to--and more effective than--the objective sort.

For example, if we're in a supermarket, trying to fit all our groceries into one bag, Te is too exacting. We'd have to buy a ruler, measure the boxes, cartons, and coffee cans, and relate the numbers to the volume of our container. What we want here is Ti--a way to eyeball the groceries and work out the spatial arrangements as we're packing.

Similarly, if we're connecting a splitter to a cable converter, a TV set, and two VCRs, Te is too complicated. We don't want instructions that divide the task into linear steps, such as "Connect TV Output A to Splitter Input A, and Splitter Output B to Input A on VCR-1." We want a diagram of the completed project, so Ti will kick in and "just do it."
The right brain, with its all-at-once approach to life, doesn't require exact predictability before it takes action. Its decisions are based on probabilities, and it leaves room for the random and the unexpected. But right-brain logic does require hands-on experience. We have to recognize, in the midst of action, which variables are best taken into account and which are irrelevant to our goal.

Thus, Ti always involves perceptual skills, and using it may not feel like "being reasonable." In fact, when Ti is combined with Se, as it is for ISTPs (and ESTPs), it feels a lot like instinct.

Athletes, for example, talk about being "in the zone"--a state in which the mind allegedly "gets out of the way," so the body can take over. What's actually going on is the left brain yielding its prerogatives to the right. Once left-brain logic gets out of our way, we have no expectations, so our Judgments are immediate and perceptual, and they seem reflexive.

*


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

boogiestomp said:


> From Lenore's Thomson's book:
> *As a right-brain function, Ti is not conceptual and linear. It's body based and wholistic. It operates by way of visual, tactile, or spatial cues, inclining us to reason experientially rather than analytically. There are countless situations in which subjective Judgment is preferable to--and more effective than--the objective sort.
> 
> For example, if we're in a supermarket, trying to fit all our groceries into one bag, Te is too exacting. We'd have to buy a ruler, measure the boxes, cartons, and coffee cans, and relate the numbers to the volume of our container. What we want here is Ti--a way to eyeball the groceries and work out the spatial arrangements as we're packing.
> ...


 @Fried Eggz I think you're still right when you say that logic is the center of our reality. I would say that we are very analytical in our own way and understand reality based on inner logical principles. But I think the two definitions are compatible;
When I used the term "situational logic" I probably should have said "subjective logic." 
I think Ti and Te are different world views. Ti is a holistic worldview (that parts of a whole are in connection with one another and can never exist outside of a system.) and Te is an analytic worldview that it's more important to view things in terms of the individuals parts and properties. 
So, in this sense, TPs solve problems by understanding an entire situation (the system if you will) by their perceiving function and then solving problems by adjusting to the system as a whole. That's why Ti users make good mechanics. They understand cogs and gears in terms of their relationship to the entire engine.
TJs solve problems by methodically breaking down things into steps, for instance, and then form new systems by using the individual elements as a whole. 

Ti starts with the entire engine, and works its way down to the individual cogs and gears and how they work in the entire system.
Te starts with the cogs and gears, and works out each relationship methodically until it forms its own system.

So, by situational, I mean it's definitely a perceptual type of learning. We have to be able to see (Se) or intuit (Ne) the system in front of us before we can take it apart. 

Hope that made some sense.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

@boogiestomp to me the citation you provided sounds like pure nonsense. The whole 'Te measures the dimensions of groceries' sounds like an absolutely absurd over-reduction of the theory. Overall, everything you cited seems like completely off-base speculation.

I find it bizarre that you consider yourself a Si dominant in Socionics and a Ti dominant in MBTI.

In my experience, Te types don't have systems. They reason through statistics, evidence, etc. Everything is absolute because Te is objective; it's either true or false.


----------



## Waif (Jan 3, 2015)

It sounds almost to me, based on Google, that Fi and Ti are memory-related. Fi remembers things to do with people, Ti remembers things to do with components, and you keep building on and adding to this memory/ knowledge. Fe and Te seem more in the moment. Fe reacts to people in the moment, Te makes logical decisions in the moment, based on the components it's surrounded by.

So, if I'm doing a job, I'll look at something and go, Ne, "In what order am I going to plan out my actions' (Kind of like an RPG, wherein you're planning out the attacks and then you press a button and watch the character go; you're taking your time and examining the possible ways you could attack the different monsters to find the best way, which is something Ne users can do pretty quickly. We just hate actually getting out of our chair and executing). Then I'll go Te, and find the quickest way to do something based on the components around me. So, I look at objects and figure out how to, for example, wait on tables with the least moves possible. Ne is lazy, so we tend to crunch things in the fewest moves possible. The less steps, the better. Te is good at creating order out of chaos. So, I find I make a good waitress, even though it's a traditionally Se job. For example, when I'm getting waters, I do a pitcher for more than two, but for two, I fill one cup with ice, pour it into the other cup, so they're even, and run them under the water, because that's the quickest way. To fill a pitcher takes more water, the extra step of pouring again, and an extra walk back, so it's not the best idea in a hurry. Lol, left to our own devices, Ne-users would never get up.


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> @boogiestomp to me the citation you provided sounds like pure nonsense. The whole 'Te measures the dimensions of groceries' sounds like an absolutely absurd over-reduction of the theory. Overall, everything you cited seems like completely off-base speculation.
> 
> I find it bizarre that you consider yourself a Si dominant in Socionics and a Ti dominant in MBTI.
> 
> In my experience, Te types don't have systems. They reason through statistics, evidence, etc. Everything is absolute because Te is objective; it's either true or false.


Wait a minute, when did I say I considered myself an Si-dominant in socionics? 
Guess somebody's been stalking my profile...I forgot that I even considered myself an SLI a while back..Guess I never changed it.So, no, I don't consider myself an SLI. That was a while back when I was just beginning to get acquainted with personality theory.
Extraverted thinking has to do with organizing and understanding the external world. The example of Te measuring the dimensions of groceries sounds like a means through which Te would go about doing its thing. It applies a sense of order to the external world. 
Te moves outward. Ti moves inward. A te user applies order to the world outside of himself A ti-user applies order to his own thoughts or actions.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

boogiestomp said:


> Wait a minute, when did I say I considered myself an Si-dominant in socionics?
> Guess somebody's been stalking my profile...


SLI is written on one of the tabs underneath your name...



boogiestomp said:


> Extraverted thinking has to do with organizing and understanding the external world. The example of Te measuring the dimensions of groceries sounds like a means through which Te would go about doing its thing. It applies a sense of order to the external world.


It's an absurd example. More to the point, the source claims that Te does this, and Ti doesn't. If a Te user prefers to use the Ti method, then it's plainly not an example of Te, because a Te user will always prefer to use Te over Ti.



boogiestomp said:


> Te moves outward. Ti moves inward. A te user applies order to the world outside of himself A ti-user applies order to his own thoughts or actions.


Ti has auxiliary Se or Ne. It creates models using the information gathered from these functions. When paired with Se, it quite literally structures the world.

Te gathers evidence, facts and resources and lists them. Ti concerns evaluating the relationship between evidence, as well as following procedures.


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> SLI is written on one of the tabs underneath your name...
> 
> 
> It's an absurd example. More to the point, the source claims that Te does this, and Ti doesn't. If a Te user prefers to use the Ti method, then it's plainly not an example of Te, because a Te user will always prefer to use Te over Ti.
> ...


Never noticed the tabs to be honest.

As far as Ti being tied to following procedures, assuming I'm understanding it as you mean it, I'd have to completely disagree. Ti, by its nature, naturally opposes external procedures. I could just be misunderstanding what you mean by "procedures" though.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

boogiestomp said:


> As far as Ti being tied to following procedures, assuming I'm understanding it as you mean it, I'd have to completely disagree. Ti, by its nature, naturally opposes external procedures. I could just be misunderstanding what you mean by "procedures" though.


Writing instructions, schematics, following procedures and creating models is the primary focus of Ti in Socionics.

There's nothing external about a procedure. Only a minority of procedures are ever shared with others, and introversion does not mean that it cannot be public or shared. Formal logic is all about Ti; it's about the internal connections and consistency of arguments.


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

@Fried Eggz Interesting. Thanks for the clarification. I'm not very familiar with the socionics definitions.


----------

